# Spanking women... Is it okay sometimes?



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

That "Hitting women... Is it okay sometimes? " post was making me sick to my stomach so in an effort to be cheeky this morning I thought I would lighten it up a bit.

Spanking ya or nay?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like a good spanking every now and then, as long as it's consensual. :wink:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't understand the meaning of this thread. That thread was about using violence against women, so why have you made another thread about using violence against women?


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand the meaning of this thread. That thread was about using violence against women, so why have you made another thread about using violence against women?


Not sure how you spank women but I'm never violent. Violence is bad bad. Also, this thread was posted in the sex forum not the debate forum so hopefully it would have a lighter dialogue.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

jack london said:


> Not sure how you spank women but I'm never violent. Violence is bad bad. Also, this thread was posted in the sex forum not the debate forum so hopefully it would have a lighter dialogue.


You mean spanking in a sexual situation then?

I personally wouldn't spank a woman unless she consented to it and was comfortable with it. Same goes for myself if she likes to spank men.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

jack london said:


> That "Hitting women... Is it okay sometimes? " post was making me sick to my stomach so in an effort to be cheeky this morning I thought I would lighten it up a bit.
> 
> Spanking ya or nay?



I speak for myself, a big *YAY!!!* For spanking...not against.

Those who oppose, that's your prerogative :wink:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

With my consent, hellz yes. :wink:


----------



## chances2468 (Oct 29, 2010)

Spanking, sure in fun. Of course, I want to reciprocate as well.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

It's okay if she wants it.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

hazelwitch said:


> With my consent, hellz yes. :wink:


Seconded.

.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree, what's wrong with a little horseplay if everyone's into it?


----------



## Obsidean (Mar 24, 2010)

Nah, spanking is not my thing.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Only at the others peril; I put up one hell of a fight. :wink:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

hazelwitch said:


> With my consent, hellz yes. :wink:


*spanked*



vivacissimamente said:


> Seconded.
> 
> .


*spanked*


----------



## gretalbear (Jan 26, 2011)

i like to be spanked! and properly not just a light tap!


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, I never knew that women liked being spanked. Interesting, no wonder I get spanked a lot, I guess they want me to pay them equally.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

This is going to turn into an ethics/appeal of BSDM/S&M thread. I'll wisely vacate.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> This is going to turn into an ethics/appeal of BSDM/S&M thread. I'll wisely vacate.


We already had that. I think it's dead now. We spanked it to death.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I read a great book called The Loving Dominant by John Warren. It said if you're into spanking and you're with a new woman, and want to find out if she's into it too, to start out by joking around during sex, tell her she's being naughty and giving a gentle pat, and see how she responds. I thought it sounded like fair advice.


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

*BSD Medical Corporation (NasdaqGM: BSDM )*
After Hours: 4.42 N/A (N/A) 9:29AM EST
Last Trade:	4.40
Trade Time:	4:00PM EST
Change: 0.01 (0.23%)
Prev Close:	4.41
Open:	4.44
Bid:	N/A
Ask:	7.14 x 1000
1y Target Est:	N/A
Day's Range:	4.35 - 4.46
52wk Range:	0.86 - 7.40
Volume:	231,466
Avg Vol (3m):	1,355,390
Market Cap:	129.56M
P/E (ttm):	N/A



EPS (ttm):	-0.27
Div & Yield:	N/A (N/A)

?.?


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I know. I believe you. But have you seen the shiny meat all tightly fitted in the plastic wrap just _begging_ to be spanked?


Oh! I do this to bread dough in the kitchen, and also anything wrapped up in glad wrap (but that's for another thread... you've just given me an idea... now where is my next boyfriend!!!) such as pasta dough, sweetpaste, shortcrust, and yes, meat too. 
It's not just tactile, there's something in the audio that makes me buzz. Not in a sexual way, unless it is some spunk's bottom. roud:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Chloebear said:


> I'm still laughing even after reading through 5 more pages after this post.:laughing:
> _*picturing Stephen swinging a defenseless kitty by the tail and launching it*_


Hah! I _was_ worried people would think I was talking about a feline. :laughing:


----------



## Sir Monocle (Jan 8, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I know. I believe you. But have you seen the shiny meat all tightly fitted in the plastic wrap just _begging_ to be spanked?


Oh yeah I have! Very tempting as well, Not too hard and not too soft, just right.  I give it a little squeeze, and then some nice taps. XD


----------



## trustus (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## ClaireDeetz (Jan 25, 2011)

Hahaha, I love this thread! :crazy:

I say go for it! Some playful pats are always welcome in my book--that is, if you're my boyfriend or teammate :laughing:


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

Who would have thought this little thread on spanking would grow to be eleven pages long. Gotta love this place.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

jack london said:


> Who would have thought this little thread on spanking would grow to be eleven pages long. Gotta love this place.


You must be new to the internet if something like this surprises you.


Intelligent debates make it, at most, to page 3.
Threads about sex, violence, politics, race and gender usually have tons of posts in them. The majority of which are simply off topic and either meant to flame or impress other posters in some way or another.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Spankings, I approve.


----------



## Vic (Dec 4, 2010)

Spanking is a natural next step during certain sexual positions. And it can be pleasing to every sense.


----------



## His.Red (Feb 5, 2011)

*Bottoms Up!*

Spanking is a major *YAY!!!* Be it by hand, paddle or some other device and done by someone you trust and/or love.:crazy:


----------



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

I love a good smack on my ass during doggy style. Smack my ass with one hand, and pull my hair with the other. Mmm mmm good.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

I prefer to tie them up. With their consent of course. Spanking is alright. Again with their consent.


----------



## His.Red (Feb 5, 2011)

birthday said:


> I prefer to tie them up. With their consent of course. Spanking is alright. Again with their consent.


Being tied is very nice, but spanking just takes the cake a little bit more ^.^.... combine the two and its dynamite <3


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

Feel free to spank me ANYTIME!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I wonder why some people like being spanked?


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I wonder why some people like being spanked?


Its just a very exciting sensation. Imagine what it is like to be spank (or you can spank yourself). It can be painful. It can be surprising. It is tantalizing. It can tickle. It is playful. It is aggressive. It is impulsary. 

Also, the ass area is very close to uhm... another pleasant area. So often if you rub or massage or do something to the ass, a sensation can be felt in the other place, too.

As well, the ass if often neglected in day to day life. Sometimes it wants some attention.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I just remembered I've spanked a woman. Is this a true confessions thread?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I just remembered I've spanked a woman. Is this a true confessions thread?


Well, the thread is about spanking women, so I don't think it's a confession of any kind. Unless you see it as something you regret or see as a bad thing?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I just remembered I've spanked a woman. Is this a true confessions thread?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that video really necessary? Not to mention that it has nothing to do with her post.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Is that video really necessary? Not to mention that it has nothing to do with her post.


:mellow:



pinkrasputin said:


> Is this a true confessions thread?


^^^




Did you think I was simply linking something random?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheveyo said:


> :mellow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still unnecessary, isn't it? If she wanted to give any more information about it, she would have given it in her post.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> It's still unnecessary, isn't it? If she wanted to give any more information about it, she would have given it in her post.


I'm not actually asking for anything. You're assuming I'm being serious with that link.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheveyo said:


> I'm not actually asking for anything. You're assuming I'm being serious with that link.


Then why post it?


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Then why post it?




Did attempts at humor suddenly become against the rules?
Or did you somehow take offense to something?

Perhaps you've taken offense to me personally?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Cheveyo said:


> Did attempts at humor suddenly become against the rules?
> Or did you somehow take offense to something?
> 
> Perhaps you've taken offense to me personally?


No to all three. It just seemed to be strange and unnecessary, that's all.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

^ Well this sure dismantles the romance about spanking women.... Hahaha....


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> ^ Well this sure dismantles the romance about spanking women.... Hahaha....


Let's get this train back on its tracks!!!

So, are you so_ nice_, @mrniceftw? Do you spank your women? (that question implies you have a harem, roll with it)


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Let's get this train back on its tracks!!!
> 
> So, are you so_ nice_, @mrniceftw? Do you spank your women? (that question implies you have a harem, roll with it)


But I answered before, lol fine. To answer this direct question, yes, every time she bends over and I walk by (obviously when this has been understood it's comfortable) or just walking past her or you know....(you could say I'm an ass man honestly):blushed:

Granted this is obviously when I am actually dating someone, haha....

guess I have to change my username to mr mean now. lol


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Well, the thread is about spanking women, so I don't think it's a confession of any kind. Unless you see it as something you regret or see as a bad thing?


Naw.I don't regret it. Some people might have a problem with it though. 

Even though I was the one spanking, I was being naughty. She didn't mind it though.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> But I answered before, lol fine. To answer this direct question, yes, every time she bends over and I walk by (obviously when this has been understood it's comfortable) or just walking past her or you know....(you could say I'm an ass man honestly):blushed:
> 
> Granted this is obviously when I am actually dating someone, haha....
> 
> guess I have to change my username to mr mean now. lol



Well, I like to get points across. And I think everyone needed to know you really mean it when you spank women.

-----

Does anyone's friends spank them for no good reason? I hope I'm not alone here.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Well, I like to get points across. And I think everyone needed to know you really mean it when you spank women.
> 
> -----
> 
> Does anyone's friends spank them for no good reason? I hope I'm not alone here.


Spanked for no good reason? My ass is never safe from the riding crop in my friend's home. It's cool though, it leaves heart shaped welts so I know I'm loved. :crazy:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> Spanked for no good reason? My ass is never safe from the riding crop in my friend's home. It's cool though, it leaves heart shaped welts so I know I'm loved. :crazy:


My friends are old fashioned and use their hands :crazy: I really wouldn't mind the crop, since the heart would make for a great story later (depending upon how long it lasts).


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> My friends are old fashioned and use their hands :crazy: I really wouldn't mind the crop, since the heart would make for a great story later (depending upon how long it lasts).


"Yeah, so I was just sitting in the living room watching Persepolis when my friend walks out of the bedroom, pins me to the couch, and starts beating me with her riding crop while calling me her bitch... No, no. It's okay. I got it away from her eventually and gave as good as I got."


----------



## dottywine (Feb 7, 2011)

You guys are making me really want a spanking now...


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

They are making me want to give spankings, lol....


----------



## His.Red (Feb 5, 2011)

dottywine said:


> You guys are making me really want a spanking now...


I know how you feel.. its been far to long since anyone has properly got me over their knee >.<


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Internet spankings are never enough :frustrating:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Internet spankings are never enough :frustrating:


So come find me, if you need a spanking that bad. :wink: I can make exceptions to my "guidelines"


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there still even a point to this thread?


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> Oh come on Belua, what do you want them to say? hubba hubba!


Hahaha... 

Probably humorous things.
You know me.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

As long as "hoofpaw" does not become a personalized paddle....


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> As long as "hoofpaw" does not become a personalized paddle....


Considering that is only an inside joke between you and me, probably not


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

thank goodness ;P

really though, I will buy out stockroom when I win the lottery.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> thank goodness ;P
> 
> really though, I will buy out stockroom when I win the lottery.


Some of the things on there scare me.
I'm like..THAT GOES WHERE??
THAT DOES..WHAAT???

o_o


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm like, I want to figure this out! hahahahah.... i'm not so much scared as I am... curious. 0


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I'm like, I want to figure this out! hahahahah.... i'm not so much scared as I am... curious. 0


I'm extremely curious about a lot of things, but I have my limits.
I might test things out on someone else, though.
Mwuahaha.

/daydreams about future torture chamber


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I think the things that you want aren't even sold on bdsm sites Belua.... black market maybe?


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I think the things that you want aren't even sold on bdsm sites Belua.... black market maybe?


I know 

But I will awaken the creative inventor inside of me and make most of my own, most likely.
All I really need is imagination and some basic tools.

La la la.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

/stays away from Belua after she shops at home depot


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Funny you say that...

Last time I went to Home Depot I had so many ideas, it made me giddy.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

We took simple spanking to a whole new level by bringing Stockroom and home depot into it.... I wonder if anyone else will even comment now LOL


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> We took simple spanking to a whole new level by bringing Stockroom and home depot into it.... I wonder if anyone else will even comment now LOL


:/

Sorry I get carried away.
I shouldn't be so honest sometimes.

Just disregard everything I said


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

When I create these crazy posts I hope that others jump in and give real life experiences so everyone else will see that they are more normal than they can imagine. Although.... you two do seem a little on the "extreme" side - just sayin


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe I am just a little "extreme" in general. ;P


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

I take pride in my imagination thank you very much.

I think we set the bar.
We make people feel less crazy


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I wonder if anyone else will even comment now LOL


Can't deter me away from spanking.... :tongue:


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Belua said:


> I take pride in my imagination thank you very much.
> 
> I think we set the bar.
> We make people feel less crazy


Yeah, in fact I think some people should thank us. ;P


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Super freak super freak she's super freakkkkeh!


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> Yeah, in fact I think some people should thank us. ;P


I think such a purpose in life deserves and demands gratitude.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I will spank @Belua and @sleepinghyacinth since @mrniceftw is all talk and no spank.

*SPANK* & *SPANK*


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> I will spank @Belua and @sleepinghyacinth since @mrniceftw is all talk and no spank.
> 
> *SPANK* & *SPANK*


Haha, well I was gonna but didn't want to be quite so "forward". I do have a username to protect.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Oi! @Fizz has guts, that's for sure


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I was about to say, I wouldn't recommend spanking Belua, but what the hell, I want to watch this happen.


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

*spanks* Fizz


Wait, not sure I wanted to get surrounded by 2 "E" females and 1 "I" could be an unexpected result I didn't properly think through.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I was about to say, I wouldn't recommend spanking Belua, but what the hell, I want to watch this happen.


Ahahahah

I don't know, not used to people being that brave off the bat.
Kind of took me by surprise ;P


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I personally feel it was a pretty weak spank, and that fizz needs to try again.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

You are going to taint my cuddly kind innocent INFP image here....


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Belua, say hi to Martin for me


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

sleepinghyacinth said:


> Hey Belua, say hi to Martin for me


Not even going to comment on that one...


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

hahahahahah ;P


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Not even surprised you'd take it there...


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh what the hell
*gets a sex change and spanks self*


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you feel left out, do you need a spanking too? ;P


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Lokkye said:


> Oh what the hell
> *gets a sex change and spanks self*


We do have another thread about spanking men, and you wouldn't be able to get a sex change that easily - especially if you aren't transsexual.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

*Winds up arms*
**SPANK* *@Belua
**SPANK** @sleepinghyacinth
**SPANK** @mrniceftw

:wink:


----------



## Hokahey (Oct 8, 2010)

Fizz said:


> *Winds up arms*
> **SPANK* *@Belua
> **SPANK** @sleepinghyacinth
> **SPANK** @mrniceftw
> ...


2 women and a guy. At least you aren't picky. 

I'll get you back, except it will be when you least expect now. Be careful bending over. :tongue:


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

mrniceftw said:


> 2 women and a guy. At least you aren't picky.
> 
> I'll get you back, except it will be when you least expect now.* Be careful bending over.* :tongue:


That's my life story.
I have friends who spank me if my butt is too ripe for the spanking. When you live my life, you have to be prepared.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

@Fizz

Why don't I get a spank? :sad:


----------

